# Game 15: Spurs at Golden State Warriors - Monday, November 27, 2006; 9:30 PM CST



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

*San Antonio Spurs (11 - 3) at Golden State Warriors (8 - 6)*








at









*Location:* ORACLE Arena - Oakland, CA
*Date:* Monday - November 27, 2006
*Time:* 9:30 PM CST / 10:30 PM EST / 8:30 PM MST / 7:30 PM PST / 3:30 AM GMT
*TV:* KMYS (My35)
*Radio:* WOAI 1200

*Spurs Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Fabricio Oberto *|* PF - Tim Duncan *|* SF - Bruce Bowen *|* SG - Emanuel Ginobili *|* PG - Tony Parker

*Bench*
Brent Barry
Michael Finley
Francisco Elson
Robert Horry
Beno Udrih
Matt Bonner
Jacque Vaughn
Eric Williams
Jackie Butler

*Injuries*
Emanuel Ginobili - Back - Questionable for Nov. 27 vs. Golden State

*Warriors Expected Starting Lineup*





































C - Andris Biedrins *|* PF - Troy Murphy *|* SF - Jason Richardson *|* SG - Monta Ellis *|* PG - Baron Davis

*Bench*
Mickael Pietrus
Mike Dunleavy
Ike Diogu
Matt Barnes
Anthony Roberson
Keith McLeod
Patrick O'Bryant
Adonal Foyle

*Injuries*
Baron Davis - Ribs - Doubtful for Nov. 27 vs. San Antonio
Ike Diogu - Ankle - Questionable for Nov. 27 vs. San Antonio
Mickael Pietrus - Flu - Probable for Nov. 27 vs. San Antonio
​


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Warriors are 2nd in the league in points per game (106.4) and 3rd in the league in field goal percentage (48.33%), so you know the Spurs are going to need to bring their A-game defensively. In fact, the Warriors just beat the Nuggets 140-129 a couple of days ago in the highest scoring game of this young season. The Warriors thrive on forcing turnovers to fuel their fast breaks, so protecting the ball is vital to success. Turnovers have never been the Spurs' forte, but it is critical in this game to prevent the Warriors from controlling the tempo. Despite Jason Richardson's mediocre play and various injuries to key players, the Warriors have continued to chug along. This is mostly due to the surprise breakouts of Andris Biedrins and Monta Ellis.

LineOFire's Prediction:

San Antonio Spurs - 108
Golden State Warriors - 99

btw, nice game thread


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this is one of those frontlines you know timmy can have his way against. there is just 2 things that could limit his dominance. the turnovers you mentioned earlier and not getting the ball. tony has got to be excited with the chance to run and get on the fast break vs the warriors and if manu is back in the line up, he will be running the break with tony every chance he gets. jrich is a deadly shooter and is explosive getting to the rim so i expect bowen to have some trouble there. 

with the warriors fast scoring offense, the spurs are going to have to run with the warriors and play focused for 48 minutes to stop the warriors from on a run. judging by the awful play of the spurs on the tail end of back-to-backs, im not sure that will happen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

vBookie Rules of BBB.net

*Like vBookie? Remind others to play. Like BBB.net Board? Invite a friend.*


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> judging by the awful play of the spurs on the tail end of back-to-backs, im not sure that will happen.


Ugh, don't remind me. This is probably the worst team to play on a back to back. Hopefully, Baron Davis will have to sit out because when he's on fire there is no stopping the Warriors.



Pimped Out said:


> btw, nice game thread


Thanks. I've been looking at other game threads and I plan to make some big improvements to our style. I stopped posting here for a while, and when I saw people talking to themselves I felt kind of guilty. Don't want to have you doing all the work.:biggrin:

Who knows, maybe some more discussion will encourage others to join in as well.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> when I saw people talking to themselves I felt kind of guilty.


sounds like ur talking to me lol 

to be honest, i think the spurs will lose this game. reasons being:
1. its a back end of a back to back
2. what you said earlier about them being 2nd in percentages and all that jazz etc.

but then again, i said they would lose last week and they won. they seem to be really good on the road. so let me just do this all over..i dont know if they will win or lose, gg

EDIT: oh yea, it seems like i will never understand how the 'point spread' and all that betting stuff works =/


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> Ugh, don't remind me. This is probably the worst team to play on a back to back. Hopefully, Baron Davis will have to sit out because when he's on fire there is no stopping the Warriors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sadly i just dont enjoy talking to myself on the internet like i do in real life, so thanks for joining.

maybe soon we can get more spurs fans to post in this forum than rockets fans.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> EDIT: oh yea, it seems like i will never understand how the 'point spread' and all that betting stuff works =/


i can give you a quick summary of point spreads. when betting against the spread, the favored team will have a negative number next to their name. in this case "Spurs (-3)." this means the spurs are expected to win by 3 points. so if the spurs win by more than 3 points, anyone who bet on the spurs wins. the underdog will have a positive number by their name, here "warriors (+3)." so if the warriors win the game or lose by less than 3 points, the warriors would win the bet. when a team does well enough to win the bet, the term "covered the spread is used." If you ever see something like "spurs (pk)" the "pk" means neither team is favored so the winner of the game wins the bet. The spread is supposed to be made so that each side has an equal chance of winning the bet, so the odds are place at 1:1. All that means is for every point you bet, you get one back. If you are betting in vegas and there is a tie (e.g the spurs win by exactly 3 tomorrow) everyone loses. Here at bbb.net, we just return the bets. that ended up being longer than i expected.

if you are ever curious about money line bets, let me know.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

OHHHHHHHH, ok, i get it now. thanks pimp


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Watched the Spurs handle the Sonics earlier tonight. As always, the Spurs are again plowing through the league without much fanfare or hype, simply killin' everyone softly.

Hope for a competitive game, as the Warriors (as I imagine many teams) considers a game against the Spurs a true measuring test to where we are as a team. Your front line--especially Groundhog Day--will most likely give us more than fits. 



LineOFire said:


> The Warriors are 2nd in the league in points per game (106.4) and 3rd in the league in field goal percentage (48.33%), so you know the Spurs are going to need to bring their A-game defensively. In fact, *the Warriors just beat the Nuggets 140-129 a couple of days ago in the highest scoring game of this young season*. The Warriors thrive on forcing turnovers to fuel their fast breaks, so protecting the ball is vital to success. Turnovers have never been the Spurs' forte, but it is critical in this game to prevent the Warriors from controlling the tempo. Despite Jason Richardson's mediocre play and various injuries to key players, the Warriors have continued to chug along. This is mostly due to the surprise breakouts of Andris Biedrins and Monta Ellis.


Actually, Nuggets won that game, 140-129, handing the Warriors their 3rd loss in as many games. The Warriors bounced back the next night, however, handing Utah only its 2nd loss of the season on Saturday night.

*Good luck to the Spurs! Feel free to drop by the Warriors board and discuss the game as well!*


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Actually, Nuggets won that game, 140-129, handing the Warriors their 3rd loss in as many games. The Warriors bounced back the next night, however, handing Utah only its 2nd loss of the season on Saturday night.


 You're right. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> You're right. Thanks for the correction.


No problem. :wink: Good luck tonight.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> The Warriors are 2nd in the league in points per game (106.4) and 3rd in the league in field goal percentage (48.33%), so you know the Spurs are going to need to bring their A-game defensively. In fact, the Warriors just beat the Nuggets 140-129 a couple of days ago in the highest scoring game of this young season. The Warriors thrive on forcing turnovers to fuel their fast breaks, so protecting the ball is vital to success. Turnovers have never been the Spurs' forte, but it is critical in this game to prevent the Warriors from controlling the tempo. Despite Jason Richardson's mediocre play and various injuries to key players, the Warriors have continued to chug along. This is mostly due to the surprise breakouts of Andris Biedrins and Monta Ellis.
> 
> LineOFire's Prediction:
> 
> ...



Let me correct you on that Warrior Nuggets game. We lost.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Let me correct you on that Warrior Nuggets game. We lost.


 

Already mentioned it to him. Read the whole thread first, WF64.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

bruindre said:


> Already mentioned it to him. Read the whole thread first, WF64.


MEOW!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> MEOW!


:lol: 

WF64 has been one of our most exuberant Warriors supporters....sometimes to a fault. I applaud him helping out...just wish he'd read threads through. 

It's all good, though. WF64's still my boy.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire's alive? :eek8:...I thought I killed you...

Is this for good, Fire? Maybe I'll post here more often if it's ganna be more than just me and hi here who are actually spurs fans, cause it's kinda sad when rockets and mavericks fans are the most active posters in this forum.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ah crap, is that that one commentator that was there for the sonics?

must...put......tv......on..........mute


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

:mad2: Damn it! The vbookie thing was opened when I got here, but I tried to place a bet and it said it was close. I hit refresh and sure enough it was closed :mad2:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> ah crap, is that that one commentator that was there for the sonics?


I hated that guy!

What happened to Sean?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I hated that guy!
> 
> What happened to Sean?


i havent been able to find any news of elliott. i check google news and mysanantonio.com. probably means whatever it is is temporary.

duncan has 3 TOs already but the spurs have forced 7 turnovers already. parker is leading the way with 8 points. 21-17 spurs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

beidrins and jrich and both having good games. the only note worthy stats for thee spurs are finley 4-6 shooting for 9 points and duncan with 3 blocks.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

duncan now has 5 blocks! it seems like the spurs arent passing the ball as much, i saw tony take a stupid *** shot when he was the only one on offense vs 3 defenders, instead of waiting, he just popped up a shot and missed. same with brent, when he tried to get a 2 for 1 terrible attempts, there was only like a 3 sec diff between shot and game clock too


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

God damnit! Anyone else hear that annoying fan yelling his lungs off after every play? Someone shut him up already!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> duncan now has 5 blocks! it seems like the spurs arent passing the ball as much, i saw tony take a stupid *** shot when he was the only one on offense vs 3 defenders, instead of waiting, he just popped up a shot and missed. same with brent, when he tried to get a 2 for 1 terrible attempts, there was only like a 3 sec diff between shot and game clock too


tony does that a lot. he will take it at 3 defenders on the break. it works pretty well for him. 

here is a change. the difference in this game which has allowed the spurs to be tied at half time is *good* free throw shooting.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

wow, its ridiculous when there are 5 defenders in the lane and we pass the ball out to an open player, and he misses a wide open shot


----------



## The_Sandstorm (Mar 5, 2003)

good game...i wont' lie it was a great game cuz we won...but good game none the less...i'm a little nervous for when we go to texas in one week but for now i'll quietly take the win.

just curious...is san antonio really that bad of a team when going back to back? i have heard that around a lot of places already but just wanted to checkw ith you guys. good luck against utah...i hope you guys win i'm not a utah fan...it's the jordan in me...


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The_Sandstorm said:


> just curious...is san antonio really that bad of a team when going back to back? i have heard that around a lot of places already but just wanted to checkw ith you guys.


Apparently, we are. Only one of our losses hasn't been on a back-to-back this year, and that was the Mavericks. I'm getting tired of that excuse though. As professional athletes there is no reason it should affect them THAT much. :thumbdown:

Oh well, the Spurs played pretty well until that 3-4 minute stretch where they went ice cold. The Warriors didn't play particularly well either. Jason Richardson did most of his damage in the first half. Andris Biedrins was the real killer because he matched Duncan's monster performance. That kid is a beast. Tim Duncan finished with 5 turnovers again! :thumbdown:


----------

